
 Are 36 companies too many for Y Combinator? - vacanti
http://twitter.com/vacanti/status/26461586258
======
pg
Apparently not, because as I said here

<http://ycombinator.com/atyc.html>

everyone at Demo Day (which included a lot of YC alumni from earlier batches)
seemed to agree this was the best batch yet.

